
The One App You Need to Mention on Your Resume If You Want a Job at Google - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/matlab-software-skills-needed-for-jobs-at-google-2014-10
======
mooreds
MATLAB is more than an app. It's an entire language.

Points for the buzzfeed style headline though.

I applied with Google, didn't even hear a "thanks but no thanks". As someone
who has hired and been hired, that kind of behavior always chaps my hide. If
someone takes the time to apply for a job, a courteous email saying " no", is
the least that is owed. Make it automated if need be, but a reply is the least
a company can do, especially if they are "desperate" for talent.

------
rbanffy
Hint: GNU Octave or Scilab are open-source equivalents.

[http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/](http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/)

[http://www.scilab.org/](http://www.scilab.org/)

